# Got a bear in Ontario



## kstout (Dec 26, 2005)

I hunted out of Whitefish Lodge, Wawa, Ontario. Shot this bear 8/23, the second day I hunted. I saw 16 different bears in the 2 days I hunted. Shot it with my Black Widow longbow. 47#@28". Got a good hit, and the bear went about 40 yards. No problems getting through the border, got a Covid test at Walgreens the day before going up. Had to show that, and my vaccine card, along with enhanced drivers license, and it took about 2 minutes. No test required to get back in the US.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Duke! Congrats!


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Great bear. Congratulations


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

Nice bear. Congrats!


----------



## Hammer62 (Oct 20, 2010)

Congrats....nice bear


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice bear!


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

That’s a good one!


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

That's a very nice bear. The fact that you took him with traditional gear definitely makes it a Great bear in my book. Congratulations!!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

One heck of a hunt! And bear.

Congrats!


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

That's Awesome what did he weigh?


----------



## Bud man (May 1, 2008)

Nice job. Congrats!


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

kstout said:


> I hunted out of Whitefish Lodge, Wawa, Ontario. Shot this bear 8/23, the second day I hunted. I saw 16 different bears in the 2 days I hunted. Shot it with my Black Widow longbow. 47#@28". Got a good hit, and the bear went about 40 yards. No problems getting through the border, got a Covid test at Walgreens the day before going up. Had to show that, and my vaccine card, along with enhanced drivers license, and it took about 2 minutes. No test required to get back in the US.
> View attachment 785636


That is a great accomplishment using a longbow congratulations! I hope to have the same success early next week but using a recurve not a longbow.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Bad A$$. tell us what make of long bow and your set up? arrows and stuff. Just awesome.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Congrats on a nice bear. Love those Widows


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice bear! Congrats


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Awesome Bear, congratulations.


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

Congratulations! That's really cool. I also really like that picture. Not sure how you were able to make the light workout like that, but its pretty cool


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

Great bear! I was curious if it was true that having a bear tag allows you to take a wolf? Did you see any wolves?


----------



## kstout (Dec 26, 2005)

TrailMarker said:


> Great bear! I was curious if it was true that having a bear tag allows you to take a wolf? Did you see any wolves?


We didn't see any wolves, although we heard them howling several times. I think you require a separate license for wolves. The outfitter said the wolf season opened 9-15.


----------



## kstout (Dec 26, 2005)

Groundsize said:


> Bad A$$. tell us what make of long bow and your set up? arrows and stuff. Just awesome.


I used a Black Widow PLX longbow. 62", 47#@28", GT Traditional XT carbon arrows, with Woodsman 3 blade broad heads.


----------

